# Grand Rapids MI here!



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

> my brother says they gotta go one way or another.


Big Bother? Mine used to whoop me pretty good to. 



> So here I am, taking on a new hobby (and hopefully, not gonna get stung too bad doing it!). Oh well, it'll keep me outta the bars eh?


It put me back in them. Nothing like a cold one to make those stings go away. 



> From the little poking around I did on this site, it looks well managed and everybody has the same agenda.


This sight is very well managed. Best on the net. Same agenda? Guess you haven't been to the gater yet. 

Welcome! 

Derek


----------

